# Lavender fragrance



## Basil (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!!! So, after talking with my mother today, she told me she showered with the soap I gave her and said she loved the way it felt and lathered! It was @Zany_in_CO no slime soap with the goat milk. BUT she told me she couldn’t smell the lavender I put in it. I use essential oils and understand they lose their scent.. I can still smell it, but it’s faint. Maybe because my mother is 90.. so I asked her if she had problems with me using fragrance oil instead. Her answer was “ I don’t see why not.. I used to use Dove.. it has fragrance in it right?”  ( shes 90!) But she likes my soap , so my question is, what’s the best lavender fragrance oil I could get for her soaps only?  I used the max essential oil I could use with hers and lavender is her favorite. No other choices there. Thanks all and again, Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm struggling through some lavender FO testing right now. Does it need to be a straight lavender, or would some other notes be okay? Do you have vendors that you prefer to use? I have several I am testing.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 25, 2020)

I use Lavender EO 40/42 and I use it at a little less than 6%. Normally I use 2oz fo in my 1000g ppo loaves, but only 1.75 of this eo (cause I am cheap and want to get more out of the bottle because eo's are expensive LOL). But I smell it just fine. I have a bar left that I made 7 months ago that still retains the lavender smell.

Now that I think about it, I have another bar that I used Lavender/Peppermint 50:50 that is about the same age. I can still smell the Lavender nicely, but not the peppermint.

To me, the 40/42 smells nicer in soap than other lavenders. I have used this from Brambleberry and WSP and they are both the same.

I am a Lavender lover, so I could go on and on about lavender lol.


----------



## Basil (Dec 25, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I'm struggling through some lavender FO testing right now. Does it need to be a straight lavender, or would some other notes be okay? Do you have vendors that you prefer to use? I have several I am testing.


Hi, actually yes, I need straight lavender. I don't really have any particular vendors yet that I prefer. I've used different ones, including amazon for essential oils. Have never bought fragrance oils...Thanks! I'll be interested in what you learn!


Catscankim said:


> I use Lavender EO 40/42 and I use it at a little less than 6%. Normally I use 2oz fo in my 1000g ppo loaves, but only 1.75 of this eo (cause I am cheap and want to get more out of the bottle because eo's are expensive LOL). But I smell it just fine. I have a bar left that I made 7 months ago that still retains the lavender smell.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I have another bar that I used Lavender/Peppermint 50:50 that is about the same age. I can still smell the Lavender nicely, but not the peppermint.
> 
> ...


Catscankim, you may have hit the nail on the head. In the past I had used 40/42, (which I think my mother noticed a couple of years ago) I just looked and noticed I had NOW lavender, not 40/42. I also know I used eocalc which was at 5%. How high can you go with lavender? Up to 6%? Thanks!
to @dibbles and catscankim, i obviously need to pay more attention to where I get my oils and write in down. Another thing learned of importance.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 25, 2020)

Basil said:


> Hi, actually yes, I need straight lavender. I don't really have any particular vendors yet that I prefer. I've used different ones, including amazon for essential oils. Have never bought fragrance oils...Thanks! I'll be interested in what you learn!
> 
> Catscankim, you may have hit the nail on the head. In the past I had used 40/42, (which I think my mother noticed a couple of years ago) I just looked and noticed I had NOW lavender, not 40/42. I also know I used eocalc which was at 5%. How high can you go with lavender? Up to 6%? Thanks!
> to @dibbles and catscankim, i obviously need to pay more attention to where I get my oils and write in down. Another thing learned of importance.


I haven't really used too many EO in soap. All lavender and that little bit of peppermint from that other soap. I plan on using some tea tree in the future. Yet to use EO calc, because I don't use anything but the lavender right now. Its just a whole nother learning I need to do. I love my essential oils and I know quite a bit abut them...... A) cost, B) not learned enough on using in soap.


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 25, 2020)

Are you looking for a herbal lavender fragrance or a flowery lavender one? I've got one that's flowery OOB, but I haven't used it yet to see if it morphs to herbal.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 25, 2020)

When I use lavender EO, I also use the 40/42. I find that it sticks pretty well. Unfortunately, the lavender FOs I have are mostly lavender, but not straight lavender. I have one from WSP that is pretty much straight lavender, but haven't tested it yet. It smells nice OOB, and I'm hoping to get it tested this week to see how it smells in soap, how well it sticks, etc. I have a few lavender sage and a couple of lavender with other florals, but nothing else just lavender alone. I haven't found anything I like better than Lavender Breeze from Sweet Cakes. It is expensive, but also strong enough that using it at .5 or .75 ounces per pound of oils is enough. I did use lavender FO from Elements, which I think was single note but I think I found it a little weak. I wish I could remember about that one, but I think if I had really loved it I would remember. Lavender Blossom from Bramble Berry is also quite nice. I just soaped with it, so can't say anything about scent retention though.


----------



## Basil (Dec 25, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> Are you looking for a herbal lavender fragrance or a flowery lavender one? I've got one that's flowery OOB, but I haven't used it yet to see if it morphs to herbal.


I think of lavender essential oil as true to smelling real lavender buds..I do grow it, so I guess I think of it as herbal.  Maybe I'm wrong with thinking that. Maybe it's flowery. But it's whatever has the scent of real lavender. Some scents in lotions, candles, etc. that I've smelled in stores aren't really like lavender, at least not to me.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 26, 2020)

I’ve used candle science lavender FO and it sticks reasonably well. Also try their white sage and lavender - it’s lovely!


----------



## Basil (Dec 26, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> I’ve used candle science lavender FO and it sticks reasonably well. Also try their white sage and lavender - it’s lovely!


Thanks KiwiMoose! I just looked them up. I’m not familiar with them. It looks like they’re working on their lavender with a new version in Jan. The lavender and sage looks good. I may try that for my mother.



dibbles said:


> When I use lavender EO, I also use the 40/42. I find that it sticks pretty well. Unfortunately, the lavender FOs I have are mostly lavender, but not straight lavender. I have one from WSP that is pretty much straight lavender, but haven't tested it yet. It smells nice OOB, and I'm hoping to get it tested this week to see how it smells in soap, how well it sticks, etc. I have a few lavender sage and a couple of lavender with other florals, but nothing else just lavender alone. I haven't found anything I like better than Lavender Breeze from Sweet Cakes. It is expensive, but also strong enough that using it at .5 or .75 ounces per pound of oils is enough. I did use lavender EO from Elements, which I think was single note but I think I found it a little weak. I wish I could remember about that one, but I think if I had really loved it I would remember. Lavender Blossom from Bramble Berry is also quite nice. I just soaped with it, so can't say anything about scent retention though.


Thanks dibbles.. I appreciate all your input and research .  I’m thinking maybe I’ll try a blend , maybe my mother will like it if it smells really good and the lavender is most noted. She’s very tuned into particular scents. Lavender being one, and I remember as a kid she wore a lily of the valley perfume. I told her I was on a mission finding the perfect scent! Lol


----------



## dibbles (Dec 26, 2020)

I haven't tried candle science - @KiwiMoose when you say it sticks reasonably well, do you mean +6 months without a lot of fading?
@Basil  If you are open to blends, I have tested lavender sage from Fragrance Buddy and it seems to be pretty strong and sticking, but it is only a couple of weeks old. I like it. Lavender sage from WSP is very nice and lavender sage from Nurture is probably my favorite of the 3, but is also the most expensive. So far, both of them are sticking. Lavender Chamomile from Nurture is quite nice, but a FO on the lighter side. Lavender chamomile from WSP has faded since it was poured. 

Good luck with your search for the perfect lavender for your mother.


----------



## Basil (Dec 26, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I haven't tried candle science - @KiwiMoose when you say it sticks reasonably well, do you mean +6 months without a lot of fading?
> @Basil  If you are open to blends, I have tested lavender sage from Fragrance Buddy and it seems to be pretty strong and sticking, but it is only a couple of weeks old. I like it. Lavender sage from WSP is very nice and lavender sage from Nurture is probably my favorite of the 3, but is also the most expensive. So far, both of them are sticking. Lavender Chamomile from Nurture is quite nice, but a FO on the lighter side. Lavender chamomile from WSP has faded since it was poured.
> 
> Good luck with your search for the perfect lavender for your mother.


Thanks dibbles! @KiwiMoose and @Catscankim ..... AND on another note!! After reading back on my calculations... I did NOT use 5% but rather LESS than 3%! So, recalculating, for my batch of 29 oz I should have used close to 5 tsps and I used 2! ( simplifying) I was reading over an article from lovely greens again.( correct me if I’m wrong )  So, maybe mystery solved.. 40/42 and recalculate again! However, I think I will try your suggestions with fragrance just for my mother. I appreciate everyone’s help! I’ll let you all know after I try some.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 26, 2020)

Basil said:


> Thanks dibbles! @KiwiMoose and @Catscankim ..... AND on another note!! After reading back on my calculations... I did NOT use 5% but rather LESS than 3%! So, recalculating, for my batch of 29 oz I should have used close to 5 tsps and I used 2! ( simplifying) I was reading over an article from lovely greens again.( correct me if I’m wrong )  So, maybe mystery solved.. 40/42 and recalculate again! However, I think I will try your suggestions with fragrance just for my mother. I appreciate everyone’s help! I’ll let you all know after I try some.


I strongly recommend that you measure by weight (grams or oz) and not by volume (tablespoons).  Each tablespoon of FO or EO is going to have a different weight, so your results are not going to be consistent when using tablespoons. Not as big of a deal for adding something like sugar or salt, but it can make a big difference with fragrance and also things like sodium lactate, which can come in a thin watery light-weight liquid, or a viscous heavier form.


----------



## Basil (Dec 26, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I strongly recommend that you measure by weight (grams or oz) and not by volume (tablespoons).  Each tablespoon of FO or EO is going to have a different weight, so your results are not going to be consistent when using tablespoons. Not as big of a deal for adding something like sugar or salt, but it can make a big difference with fragrance and also things like sodium lactate, which can come in a thin watery light-weight liquid, or a viscous heavier form.


Hi Alioop, yes, I did measure it by weight when I was making the soap. I didn’t have my notes in front of me and was using the conversion calculator on my phone when I was figuring out what I did- which is  I why I meant ‘simplify’ as I was writing. Not simplify actually measuring. Thanks for making sure though. I should have taken the time to write my response correctly, but my grand kids were crawling on me and I was excited to figure it out. I made it confusing and sorry for that . As always, I appreciate  everyone’s help and I’ve learned from this thread.


----------



## Zing (Dec 26, 2020)

I use 40/42 from Brambleberry and it sticks.  Sometimes I use only lavender, sometimes in a blend.  For all essential oils, I tend to use the medium/high to high ends of the recommendations from eocalc.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 26, 2020)

Basil said:


> But she likes my soap , so my question is, what’s the best lavender fragrance oil I could get for her soaps only?



Lavender and I don't get along, but I know people like it so I have tried several different FO and I can tolerate and even enjoy BrambleBerry's Lavender FO.  I used it at 1 oz PPO and I still have two bars from about 6 months ago and still smell nice.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 26, 2020)

Basil said:


> Hi Alioop, yes, I did measure it by weight when I was making the soap. I didn’t have my notes in front of me and was using the conversion calculator on my phone when I was figuring out what I did- which is  I why I meant ‘simplify’ as I was writing. Not simplify actually measuring. Thanks for making sure though. I should have taken the time to write my response correctly, but my grand kids were crawling on me and I was excited to figure it out. I made it confusing and sorry for that . As always, I appreciate  everyone’s help and I’ve learned from this thread.


Totally makes sense. Grandkids can be all-absorbing, that is for sure!


----------



## Ryk.dan (Dec 26, 2020)

Pardon my ignorance but what is lavender 40/42? Thanks.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 26, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I haven't tried candle science - @KiwiMoose when you say it sticks reasonably well, do you mean +6 months without a lot of fading?


Yes, but it's in a blend with aniseed - I can still smell both but the aniseed is pretty strong!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 26, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes, but it's in a blend with aniseed - I can still smell both but the aniseed is pretty strong!


Thank you! I’ve heard that lavender and aniseed is a nice blend. Maybe it was you that mentioned it somewhere along the way. I might even have some here.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 26, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Thank you! I’ve heard that lavender and aniseed is a nice blend. Maybe it was you that mentioned it somewhere along the way. I might even have some here.


I think it was @Mobjack Bay ?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 26, 2020)

I like the *South of France EO blend* at EOcalc.  It’s 50% lavender, 10% anise, 20% orange and 20% patchouli.


----------



## Zing (Dec 27, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Thank you! I’ve heard that lavender and aniseed is a nice blend. Maybe it was you that mentioned it somewhere along the way. I might even have some here.


Um, I know that the work of @KiwiMoose and mine are often confused,  but I have sung the praises of blending lavender and anise essential oils.  I'm not a big lavender fan but love it with anise.  Anise seems to really change a blend where it makes one unique scent and you can't detect the original single scents.


----------



## linne1gi (Dec 27, 2020)

I made small soaps for my daugter-in-law for her shower and for them both for wedding favors.  I used a lavender/sandalwood scent, both of which I bought from WSP.  They are (the soaps) about 2 1/2 years old, I have a couple left and I am amazed they still smell really nice.  Both fragrances are from WSP's EO/FO blends.  I looked into buying real sandalwood, but honestly it's just soooo expensive!


----------



## dibbles (Dec 27, 2020)

Zing said:


> Um, I know that the work of @KiwiMoose and mine are often confused,  but I have sung the praises of blending lavender and anise essential oils.  I'm not a big lavender fan but love it with anise.  Anise seems to really change a blend where it makes one unique scent and you can't detect the original single scents.


Sorry Zing! I really couldn't remember where I read lavender and anise make a nice blend but thought it was KiwiMoose. I haven't pursued it as anise really isn't a scent I like - but I should try the two blended if I still have some anise around. You have made me curious about it.


----------



## Basil (Dec 27, 2020)

Zing said:


> Um, I know that the work of @KiwiMoose and mine are often confused,  but I have sung the praises of blending lavender and anise essential oils.  I'm not a big lavender fan but love it with anise.  Anise seems to really change a blend where it makes one unique scent and you can't detect the original single scents.


I may have to try that...is the anise noticeable in the blend, or does it just kind of enhance the lavender? My mother is not a licorce fan, but it sounds interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Ladka (Dec 27, 2020)

*Linne1gi*, What ratio of  lavender/sandalwood did you use?


----------



## lucky one (Dec 29, 2020)

I am almost ready to give up on lavender eo and just do special orders for it.  I only use eo's and settled on Bulk Apothecary 40/42. I have heard 40/42 is more consistent on scent. It is not super floral almost a bit spicy to me? I will try Bramble Berry  and test the fading. Thanks Zing. I do hot process method added after the cook and it sticks better in my coconut oil/avocado oil bar then it does in my castile aka olive oil bar. Depending on the oils you use in your recipe I feel like it smells different. My castile after 6 months fades and smells a bit of play dough. The coconut avocado recipe holds the scent a bit better and when I added a bit of goats milk even more scent retention in the non olive oil bar. Soap is a huge science experiment  What is WSP?


----------



## lucky one (Dec 29, 2020)

Also I use it at the max rate ppo in my recipe per the eo calculator.


----------



## GemstonePony (Dec 29, 2020)

WSP = Wholesale Supplies Plus


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 29, 2020)

I have used Camden Grey Lavender 40/42 for years and a few years ago I discovered I like it mixed with The Sage's Tassi Lavender FO. Tassi does accelerate so I would go a tad less than 50/50. The Fo seemed to help the 40/42 stick even better and added a tad more floral. But Camden Grey's 40/42 was always a steady seller for me. Tassi Lavender Fragrance Oil


----------



## Basil (Dec 30, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> I have used Camden Grey Lavender 40/42 for years and a few years ago I discovered I like it mixed with The Sage's Tassi Lavender FO. Tassi does accelerate so I would go a tad less than 50/50. The Fo seemed to help the 40/42 stick even better and added a tad more floral. But Camden Grey's 40/42 was always a steady seller for me. Tassi Lavender Fragrance Oil


I’ve looked at Camden Grey in the past but have never ordered from them as I had in my head the oils were sold in amounts only for diffusers. I just checked out both Camden Grey and The Sage. Thank you @cmzaha


----------



## lucky one (Dec 30, 2020)

Thanks for the information and input


----------



## lucky one (Dec 30, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck or experience with storing the bars in a container with lavender. Maybe on a cotton ball or just an open bottle, in the container to help it absorb the scent longer? This was my next thought on helping it stay.


----------



## Megan (Dec 30, 2020)

I really like lavender luxury from Nature's Garden. Although I should mention: it's a camphorous lavender. NG says that there are other notes, but I had trouble detecting them. It also rices, but is actually pretty okay to use. Acceleration was not bad, but it does heat up in the mold.


----------



## Megan (Dec 30, 2020)

lucky one said:


> Depending on the oils you use in your recipe I feel like it smells different. My castile after 6 months fades and smells a bit of play dough.



This sounds a little like rancidity to me...I would keep an eye on it.


----------



## Carly B (Dec 31, 2020)

Oddly, on a whim I ordered a 1 oz bottle of "True Lavender FO" from Fragrance Buddy, and out of the blue a neighbor asked me if I could make her a lavender fragranced soap.    This lavender is really nice without any other notes that I could discern, AND it soaps beautifully.  No discoloration or acceleration.


----------



## lucky one (Dec 31, 2020)

Megan, Thanks for the heads up. Stupid question. It is an olive oil with a bit of bees wax for a harder bar recipe. If the oils are good when I start out and have a good cure time can they go rancid?  I thought once it cured a soap bar would be good forever. Unless I added herbs or some ? I could see that going part getting moldy or  bad? It is the olive bar only that gets the play dough smell after 6 months. Even if it is say patchouli eo. Any thoughts?


----------



## melinda48 (Jan 1, 2021)

Basil said:


> Merry Christmas!!! So, after talking with my mother today, she told me she showered with the soap I gave her and said she loved the way it felt and lathered! It was @Zany_in_CO no slime soap with the goat milk. BUT she told me she couldn’t smell the lavender I put in it. I use essential oils and understand they lose their scent.. I can still smell it, but it’s faint. Maybe because my mother is 90.. so I asked her if she had problems with me using fragrance oil instead. Her answer was “ I don’t see why not.. I used to use Dove.. it has fragrance in it right?”  ( shes 90!) But she likes my soap , so my question is, what’s the best lavender fragrance oil I could get for her soaps only?  I used the max essential oil I could use with hers and lavender is her favorite. No other choices there. Thanks all and again, Merry Christmas to all!


I don’t know where you purchase your lavender but I have found New Directions Aromatics has lavender essential oil and nature identical that is superb! They also have a new oil that is a lighter, more floral lavender. You may want to give them a try.


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 1, 2021)

Ladka said:


> *Linne1gi*, What ratio of  lavender/sandalwood did you use?


I believe I used it at 6%.  They are both FO/EO blends.  Not just essential oils.  I purchased them at Wholesale Supplies Plus.


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 1, 2021)

lucky one said:


> I am almost ready to give up on lavender eo and just do special orders for it.  I only use eo's and settled on Bulk Apothecary 40/42. I have heard 40/42 is more consistent on scent. It is not super floral almost a bit spicy to me? I will try Bramble Berry  and test the fading. Thanks Zing. I do hot process method added after the cook and it sticks better in my coconut oil/avocado oil bar then it does in my castile aka olive oil bar. Depending on the oils you use in your recipe I feel like it smells different. My castile after 6 months fades and smells a bit of play dough. The coconut avocado recipe holds the scent a bit better and when I added a bit of goats milk even more scent retention in the non olive oil bar. Soap is a huge science experiment  What is WSP?


Some time ago I conducted a little experiment.  I had just enough left over (soap dough) batter for 2 soaps.  I added blood orange essential oil to one of the soaps - and the other soap had blood orange essential oil that had been marinating in kaolin clay.  After 6 weeks, the soap that just had the blood orange essential oil literally had no scent at all - and the soap that had the blood orange essential oil that was marinating in kaolin clay still had a lovely orange scent.   This convinced me that soaking the fragrance in kaolin clay is the way to go.   I suggest others conduct this experiment as well to see for yourself.   I should add that I soak my fragrance with the kaolin clay for a minimum of 1 hour and usually overnight in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 2, 2021)

50/50 High Altitude French Lavender + Star Anise sold out at the one and only vendor event I did at a local office building. A customer bought a bar during her lunch hour and came back just as I was packing up and bought the remaining 5 bars. It's a personal favorite as well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 2, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> soaking the fragrance in kaolin clay is the way to go.


I've found that adding 1 teaspoon - 1 tablespoon clay or activated charcoal PPO to a batch is one way of extending the scent of essential oils.


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I've found that adding 1 teaspoon - 1 tablespoon clay or activated charcoal PPO to a batch is one way of extending the scent of essential oils.


You saw my experiment?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 2, 2021)

@linne1gi   No. But I just read about it in post #41. Well done!   
I've been using clays, as well as other powdery additives like cornstarch, oat flour, nut powders, etc. to "stick" the fragrance ever since I first started soaping in 2004. It's a good tip!


----------



## Basil (Jan 2, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> 50/50 High Altitude French Lavender + Star Anise sold out at the one and only vendor event I did at a local office building. A customer bought a bar during her lunch hour and came back just as I was packing up and bought the remaining 5 bars. It's a personal favorite as well.


@Zany_in_CO I’m so embarrassingly confused. If lavender and star anise are used at 50/50 , but anise can’t be used over 2% according to eocal- both then are used at 2%? Am I in a math fog? I still don’t quite comprehend how the blends work if some can’t be used at a higher percentage as some others, but it’s 1/2 of the blend.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jan 3, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Some time ago I conducted a little experiment.  I had just enough left over (soap dough) batter for 2 soaps.  I added blood orange essential oil to one of the soaps - and the other soap had blood orange essential oil that had been marinating in kaolin clay.  After 6 weeks, the soap that just had the blood orange essential oil literally had no scent at all - and the soap that had the blood orange essential oil that was marinating in kaolin clay still had a lovely orange scent.   This convinced me that soaking the fragrance in kaolin clay is the way to go.   I suggest others conduct this experiment as well to see for yourself.   I should add that I soak my fragrance with the kaolin clay for a minimum of 1 hour and usually overnight in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid.


This is wonderful info' I'm gonna try this. Thx


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 3, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Sorry Zing! I really couldn't remember where I read lavender and anise make a nice blend but thought it was KiwiMoose. I haven't pursued it as anise really isn't a scent I like - but I should try the two blended if I still have some anise around. You have made me curious about it.


I use 3 parts Lavender to 1 part Anise.  Any more anise than that and you won't smell the lavender at all.
@Basil - by using this percentage you can keep the anise at or below the recommended 2%.


----------



## linne1gi (Jan 3, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> This is wonderful info' I'm gonna try this. Thx


And if you do an experiment, post your results.


----------



## Basil (Jan 3, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I use 3 parts Lavender to 1 part Anise.  Any more anise than that and you won't smell the lavender at all.
> @Basil - by using this percentage you can keep the anise at or below the recommended 2%.


Thank you!!


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 3, 2021)

Ryk.dan said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what is lavender 40/42? Thanks.



_Lavender 40/42 is made up of 100% natural lavender oils blended to produce an oil containing 40% linalool and 42% linalyl acetate, which are the two primary aroma compounds occurring in Lavender. ... Therefore, many manufacturers count on the reliably consistent aroma of Lavender 40/42._




lucky one said:


> Has anyone had any luck or experience with storing the bars in a container with lavender. Maybe on a cotton ball or just an open bottle, in the container to help it absorb the scent longer? This was my next thought on helping it stay.



I know that soap can sometimes pick up the scent of other bars stored really close, but it generally fades pretty quickly.  And I would hazard to guess that it would be the same if you tried a cotton ball or the bottle...you would get some scent, but it would soon fade.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 3, 2021)

Basil said:


> If lavender and star anise are used at 50/50 , but anise can’t be used over 2% according to eocal- both then are used at 2%?



Yes. I use *MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) Fragrance Calc*









To make up the blend, choose
2% Anise @ 0.64 oz. wt. (Strong Scent)
2% Lavender @ 0.64 oz. wt. (Moderate/Strong Scent)
TOTAL 1.28 oz. wt.

Since I prefer strong scent, I would add the whole 1.28 oz. (4%) to a 32 oz. batch of oils but you could use less, i.e., 0.64 oz. wt. depending on your preference. NOTE: Once I find something I like, I generally make up 4 ounces of blends and store on the shelf until needed. When in doubt, you can make test batches ahead of time. 12 oz. oils makes 16 oz. soap (approx.). Pour four 4-oz. portions into four round cavity molds to experiment with the amount of the blend needed to scent the soap.

HTH


----------



## Basil (Jan 3, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Yes. I use *MMS (Majestic Mountain Sage) Fragrance Calc*
> 
> View attachment 52936
> View attachment 52937
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## melinda48 (Jan 4, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Some time ago I conducted a little experiment.  I had just enough left over (soap dough) batter for 2 soaps.  I added blood orange essential oil to one of the soaps - and the other soap had blood orange essential oil that had been marinating in kaolin clay.  After 6 weeks, the soap that just had the blood orange essential oil literally had no scent at all - and the soap that had the blood orange essential oil that was marinating in kaolin clay still had a lovely orange scent.   This convinced me that soaking the fragrance in kaolin clay is the way to go.   I suggest others conduct this experiment as well to see for yourself.   I should add that I soak my fragrance with the kaolin clay for a minimum of 1 hour and usually overnight in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid.


WSP is Wholesale Supplies Plus. I get my lavender nature identical lavender from New Directions Aromatics and have been pleased with it.


----------



## Emmamia (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi, please excuse my question.... I want to try the star anis lavander mixt in my soaps, but as always all the different Kind of lavanders confuses my (On top, diff vendor, different aroma) My question is..... Is lavandula angustifolia, is the same that high altitude lavander? Thanks.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 9, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> And if you do an experiment, post your results.


 and @Zany_in_CO 
I know this is a bit of a sidebar for this thread, but I recently made a batch or small soaps with additives to test for retention of orange EO.  I mixed orange 6x EO with three types of clay, some starches (cornstarch, arrowroot, tapioca and one I can’t remember without my notes) and ground calendula petals, let the mixtures sit for 2 hours and then made nine little soaps, including one with the EO but no additive. So far, I don’t think I can detect a difference in scent strength among soaps, but maybe that will change over time. On the other hand, the soap with the cornstarch is very clearly the whitest of the bunch.  Maybe I should take a photo and start a thread.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 9, 2021)

Emmamia said:


> Hi, please excuse my question.... I want to try the star anis lavander mixt in my soaps, but as always all the different Kind of lavanders confuses my (On top, diff vendor, different aroma) My question is..... Is lavandula angustifolia, is the same that high altitude lavander? Thanks.


Hi *@Emmamia!* No need to apologize. There is no such thing as a dumb question so don't ever hesitate to ask away.

When I want information about an essential oil, I use this site:
_*EDEN BOTANICALS*_

I buy my High Altitude French Lavender (_lavandula angustifolia_) from this vendor in NM:
*SUN PURE BOTANICALS*


----------



## melinda48 (Feb 3, 2021)

Basil said:


> Merry Christmas!!! So, after talking with my mother today, she told me she showered with the soap I gave her and said she loved the way it felt and lathered! It was @Zany_in_CO no slime soap with the goat milk. BUT she told me she couldn’t smell the lavender I put in it. I use essential oils and understand they lose their scent.. I can still smell it, but it’s faint. Maybe because my mother is 90.. so I asked her if she had problems with me using fragrance oil instead. Her answer was “ I don’t see why not.. I used to use Dove.. it has fragrance in it right?”  ( shes 90!) But she likes my soap , so my question is, what’s the best lavender fragrance oil I could get for her soaps only?  I used the max essential oil I could use with hers and lavender is her favorite. No other choices there. Thanks all and again, Merry Christmas to all!


I use lavender 40/42 with a touch of Rosemary. The Rosemary seems to make the lavender stick better.


----------



## kaygrrl (Feb 4, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Some time ago I conducted a little experiment.  I had just enough left over (soap dough) batter for 2 soaps.  I added blood orange essential oil to one of the soaps - and the other soap had blood orange essential oil that had been marinating in kaolin clay.  After 6 weeks, the soap that just had the blood orange essential oil literally had no scent at all - and the soap that had the blood orange essential oil that was marinating in kaolin clay still had a lovely orange scent.   This convinced me that soaking the fragrance in kaolin clay is the way to go.   I suggest others conduct this experiment as well to see for yourself.   I should add that I soak my fragrance with the kaolin clay for a minimum of 1 hour and usually overnight in a glass jar with a tight fitting lid.


Do you advise adding lavender  soaked clay to oils or at trace?


----------



## AliOop (Feb 12, 2021)

kaygrrl said:


> Do you advise adding lavender  soaked clay to oils or at trace?


I'm not @linne1gi  but I usually add mine to the oils and stick blend it in well.


----------



## AAShillito (Apr 16, 2021)

Brambleberry's Lavender FO is amazing. Not too soapy/herby  imo just sweet floral. No issues in my 3 batches of cold process.


----------



## Emmamia (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks for the inf.. I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Basil (Oct 25, 2021)

dibbles said:


> I haven't tried candle science - @KiwiMoose when you say it sticks reasonably well, do you mean +6 months without a lot of fading?
> @Basil  If you are open to blends, I have tested lavender sage from Fragrance Buddy and it seems to be pretty strong and sticking, but it is only a couple of weeks old. I like it. Lavender sage from WSP is very nice and lavender sage from Nurture is probably my favorite of the 3, but is also the most expensive. So far, both of them are sticking. Lavender Chamomile from Nurture is quite nice, but a FO on the lighter side. Lavender chamomile from WSP has faded since it was poured.
> 
> Good luck with your search for the perfect lavender for your mother.


It’s been almost a year since my post about finding a lavender scent for my mother,  and since then I’ve added fragrance oils and micas. It’s been a fun learning experience. I just cut my first soap made with lavender and sage from Nurture and I’m sure my mother will love it!  Her 91st bday in December and I think she’ll be pleased. I’m going to call it Secret Garden as that was one of her favorite books. I need to perfect the mica line a bit more , but she’s going to be happy . Thanks!


----------



## melinda48 (Oct 25, 2021)

Basil said:


> Merry Christmas!!! So, after talking with my mother today, she told me she showered with the soap I gave her and said she loved the way it felt and lathered! It was @Zany_in_CO no slime soap with the goat milk. BUT she told me she couldn’t smell the lavender I put in it. I use essential oils and understand they lose their scent.. I can still smell it, but it’s faint. Maybe because my mother is 90.. so I asked her if she had problems with me using fragrance oil instead. Her answer was “ I don’t see why not.. I used to use Dove.. it has fragrance in it right?”  ( shes 90!) But she likes my soap , so my question is, what’s the best lavender fragrance oil I could get for her soaps only?  I used the max essential oil I could use with hers and lavender is her favorite. No other choices there. Thanks all and again, Merry Christmas to all!


I love the lavender 40/42 I get from New Directions Aromatics.It is a Canadian company and, in my opinion, has some of the nicest (best) fragrances/essential oils out there!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 25, 2021)

Do you ever anchor your fragrance with kaolin clay?  I have pretty much always soaked my fragrance in kaolin clay, but I never knew if it really worked.  About a year ago, I tried a small experiment with blood orange essential oil in 2 soaps. One with the EO “marinated” in clay, and the other no clay.  10 months later, the soap with the clay still has a lovely blood orange scent and the one without the clay has no scent.


----------



## Basil (Oct 25, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Do you ever anchor your fragrance with kaolin clay?  I have pretty much always soaked my fragrance in kaolin clay, but I never knew if it really worked.  About a year ago, I tried a small experiment with blood orange essential oil in 2 soaps. One with the EO “marinated” in clay, and the other no clay.  10 months later, the soap with the clay still has a lovely blood orange scent and the one without the clay has no scent.


I recently started making it a habit! Thanks linne!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 25, 2021)

Basil said:


> I recently started making it a habit! Thanks linne!


You’re welcome. Good luck


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Oct 26, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> Do you ever anchor your fragrance with kaolin clay?  I have pretty much always soaked my fragrance in kaolin clay, but I never knew if it really worked.  About a year ago, I tried a small experiment with blood orange essential oil in 2 soaps. One with the EO “marinated” in clay, and the other no clay.  10 months later, the soap with the clay still has a lovely blood orange scent and the one without the clay has no scent.


Is this tip specifically for essential oils, or does it work for fragrance oils as well?


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 26, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> Is this tip specifically for essential oils, or does it work for fragrance oils as well?


I anchor every scent whether it’s essential oils or fragrance oils.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 26, 2021)

I just cannot wrap my mind around soaking fragrance oil in clay, which btw, never worked for me and I do not like adding clay to all soaps. To my thinking so you soap your fragrance in clay then add the clay to your oils which now disperses and the fragrance floats away, or you add it to the batter and it is hard to mix thoroughly. Just not my thing as I found it never made a difference, either FO holds or it does not. 

I just opened a lavender soap that is 3yrs old and it still smells lavender. The outside of the bar is not strong, but once I started using it the lavender scent is still there. This is my Camden Grey 40/42 with The Sage Tassi Lavender FO blend.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 26, 2021)

I love this Lavender' from amazon.  it comes in a glass bottle. & a little glass bottle w/ a roller ball, glass dropper, & if thats not enough perks too. all for a great price.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 26, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I just cannot wrap my mind around soaking fragrance oil in clay, which btw, never worked for me and I do not like adding clay to all soaps. To my thinking so you soap your fragrance in clay then add the clay to your oils which now disperses and the fragrance floats away, or you add it to the batter and it is hard to mix thoroughly. Just not my thing as I found it never made a difference, either FO holds or it does not.
> 
> I just opened a lavender soap that is 3yrs old and it still smells lavender. The outside of the bar is not strong, but once I started using it the lavender scent is still there. This is my Camden Grey 40/42 with The Sage Tassi Lavender FO blend.


The idea behind it is, the clay absorbs the fragrance giving the fragrance something to hold onto.  Also, water discounting helps, less water means there is less liquid to cure out of the soaps.  Other additives work as well.  If you don't want to use clay, maybe try colloidal oatmeal.  Colloidal oatmeal is very absorbent as well.  








						Anchoring Fragrances in Cold Process Soap
					

Guest post by Amber Beltran of A Squirrel & A Scholar Soap Co. A Squirrel & A Scholar Soap Co. Website Instagram FRAGRANCE WOES Three weeks ago, I began a soap project I’d hoped would yield wonderfully fragrant results. I had purchased Nurture Soap’s “Botanical Bliss” fragrance oil, and was...




					nurturesoap.com


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 26, 2021)

Various “anchors“ didn’t have a noticeable effect on retention of BB orange 10x used at 3% in some *test soaps I made early this year. * I’m hoping to have time this winter to set up similar trials with 10x at 6% and 10x mixed with patchoul.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 26, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Various “anchors“ didn’t have a noticeable effect on retention of BB orange 10x used at 3% in some *test soaps I made early this year. * I’m hoping to have time this winter to set up similar trials with 10x at 6% and 10x mixed with patchoul.


I've only been using 1 teaspoon per pound of oils, but I am seeing others are using 1 tablespoon with good results.  What is your usage rate?


----------



## Basil (Oct 26, 2021)

linne1gi said:


> The idea behind it is, the clay absorbs the fragrance giving the fragrance something to hold onto.  Also, water discounting helps, less water means there is less liquid to cure out of the soaps.  Other additives work as well.  If you don't want to use clay, maybe try colloidal oatmeal.  Colloidal oatmeal is very absorbent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had read the same about clay absorbing the fragrance and anchoring.  I've watched Ellen Ruth videos and she always puts clay and colloidal oatmeal in her recipes. She doesn't anchor the scent first though. I've been using 1 TBS per 2 pounds, but I've read 1 TBS per pound too. I'm pretty sure I tried it last year, but not regular. I'll have to go back and look at the recipes and smell the soaps again.


----------



## Basil (Oct 26, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I just cannot wrap my mind around soaking fragrance oil in clay, which btw, never worked for me and I do not like adding clay to all soaps. To my thinking so you soap your fragrance in clay then add the clay to your oils which now disperses and the fragrance floats away, or you add it to the batter and it is hard to mix thoroughly. Just not my thing as I found it never made a difference, either FO holds or it does not.
> 
> I just opened a lavender soap that is 3yrs old and it still smells lavender. The outside of the bar is not strong, but once I started using it the lavender scent is still there. This is my Camden Grey 40/42 with The Sage Tassi Lavender FO blend.


I saw you like Camden Grey 40/42 . I ordered it awhile back and plan on using it in the same recipe as the one I just made, except not with micas this time.  I don't intend on coloring it.  I'm looking forward to seeing what will happen. After I made this one, I sent a picture to my soon to be 91 year old mother and she said "oh that's nice....But I like soaps that are white because I have white washcloths..."  I wish she had said that awhile back. It took a few to get the bright green and bright purple toned down...back to the drawing board LOL.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 26, 2021)

Basil said:


> I had read the same about clay absorbing the fragrance and anchoring.  I've watched Ellen Ruth videos and she always puts clay and colloidal oatmeal in her recipes. She doesn't anchor the scent first though. I've been using 1 TBS per 2 pounds, but I've read 1 TBS per pound too. I'm pretty sure I tried it last year, but not regular. I'll have to go back and look at the recipes and smell the soaps again.


I'm going to test out the tablespoon per pound of oil and see how that works.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 26, 2021)

My original plan was to use a TBS ppo, but I didn’t follow my own directions and ended up with 4 TSP ppo.


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Oct 26, 2021)

Basil said:


> It’s been almost a year since my post about finding a lavender scent for my mother,  and since then I’ve added fragrance oils and micas. It’s been a fun learning experience. I just cut my first soap made with lavender and sage from Nurture and I’m sure my mother will love it!  Her 91st bday in December and I think she’ll be pleased. I’m going to call it Secret Garden as that was one of her favorite books. I need to perfect the mica line a bit more , but she’s going to be happy . Thanks!


Gorgeous soap and what a clever name! I'm sure your Mom will love it. Better give her a bunch of bars, so she'll be sure to use at least one and won't save it because "it's too pretty to use."


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 26, 2021)

That’s a pretty soap @Basil. I hope your mom loves it.

Has anyone ever tried BB’s Peaceful Lavender?  The posted reviews lean favorable.  I bought some a few months ago, but it’s still in the cabinet with entirely too many other FOs.  No one is going to mistake the scent for lavender EO, but I like it. Here’s the description:

This sweet and soft scent will be your new go-to. It's a mix of lavender, eucalyptus, star anise, hemp seed, oat milk, and fresh hay. Bottom notes of cedar, musk, patchouli, and tonka bean round it out nicely.

Label says it accelerates.


----------



## Basil (Oct 27, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> That’s a pretty soap @Basil. I hope your mom loves it.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried BB’s Peaceful Lavender?  The posted reviews lean favorable.  I bought some a few months ago, but it’s still in the cabinet with entirely too many other FOs.  No one is going to mistake the scent for lavender EO, but I like it. Here’s the description:
> 
> ...


Thank you Mobjack! I tried to design it in the style she likes. I’m going to make it again and see if I can make the mica lines shine more. I actually don’t order from BB but it’ll be interesting to hear how that FO works!


----------

